# How much do you vape on average?



## Puff&Pass

Hey fellas, me and a buddy started vaping a few months ago and checked our stocks for the day and basically found that we vape between 50 and 60ml a day, bout 30ml each. I'm curious to what amount other people vape and what nic strength. I'm fully comfortable at 1mg...been for about 2months, just can't put the bloody thing down

Lookin forward to your replies...
Happy Vaping!


----------



## shaunnadan

I average about 10ml a day on the reo's and about 5ml worth dripping in the evening on the sigelei

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dubz

I average around 20 to 30ml a day, dripping and in my tanks.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

I average about 15ml a day on 3mg strength. Just a question - where do u find the time to go through 30ml a day  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

2 x 6ml REO Bottles per day! 9mg Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

BioHAZarD said:


> I average about 15ml a day on 3mg strength. Just a question - where do u find the time to go through 30ml a day
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


Mate I'll pause the clock if I have to but time I make...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Puff&Pass said:


> Mate I'll pause the clock if I have to but time I make...


I am thinking i would go broke vaping 30mls a day  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD

30ml a day jarrra! 

and here I thought I vaped alot hahaha
I vape about 6 - 10ml a day (strictly single coils for me) .
Im guessing the dual coil vs single coil plays a huge factor here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff&Pass

Rob Fisher said:


> 2 x 6ml REO Bottles per day! 9mg Tropical Ice!


I'm still trying to figure out what is best, less vape more nic  or less nic more vape

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Puff&Pass

DoubleD said:


> 30ml a day jarrra!
> 
> and here I thought I vaped alot hahaha
> I vape about 6 - 10ml a day (strictly single coils for me) .
> Im guessing the dual coil vs single coil plays a huge factor here.


I dont think it's soulfully the dual coil thing...It's a combo of things...low ohms, high watts, dual coils and 35amp batteries that makes it heavier on juice, but my mech beeing glued to my hand I think is the main thing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## hands

dang 30ml a day is a bit more than i get trough. 1ohm single coils and i do 6-10ml a day

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Puff&Pass said:


> I dont think it's soulfully the dual coil thing...It's a combo of things...low ohms, high watts, dual coils and 35amp batteries that makes it heavier on juice, but my mech beeing glued to my hand I think is the main thing.


Yeah i think the glue is not helping.  

I only vape 0.3 and below dual coils on drippers and tanks and i dont think i will ever get to 30ml. 

How many batteries do you go through in a day?

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## shabbar

Subtank mini tank lasts me 2 days. 18mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

BioHAZarD said:


> Yeah i think the glue is not helping.
> 
> I only vape 0.3 and below dual coils on drippers and tanks and i dont think i will ever get to 30ml.
> 
> How many batteries do you go through in a day?
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


If I move I usually carry 3 2500maH...at home I change them out as the flavour becomes weaker always 2 on charge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

I do around 10-15ml a day...but it's harder for me to guage as I vape on a bunch of different devices - I wipe the two Reo bottles each day, so that around 10-12ml, and then the rest is made up from a variety of devices. All my juice is 6mg.

Generally do a combination of commercial and DIY juice - so that makes it much more affordable

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Puff&Pass

shabbar said:


> Subtank mini tank lasts me 2 days. 18mg


I must admit I think 18mg would last me very long aswell, I struggle to enhale it on my device tho.


----------



## Puff&Pass

free3dom said:


> I do around 10-15ml a day...but it's harder for me to guage as I vape on a bunch of different devices - I wipe the two Reo bottles each day, so that around 10-12ml, and then the rest is made up from a variety of devices. All my juice is 6mg.
> 
> Generally do a combination of commercial and DIY juice - so that makes it much more affordable


Glad to hear that I'm not the only one that polishes a couple of ml's eh, was thinkin of using the drinkers card "step on the bottle cap after opening" when me and my bud meet for a vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

If I remember correctly there was a poll on this exact question not too long ago. I'll check to see if i can find it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

shabbar said:


> Subtank mini tank lasts me 2 days. 18mg



You and me @shabbar 
Economical vapers. He he

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

My vaping consumption has increased since I started doing more direct lung hits with lower strength juice. 

My estimates currently are :

4ml a day, 18mg strength, mouth to lung
Approx 6ml a day, about 9mg strength, direct lung hit

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I think I'm on 10-20ml a day, hard to guage because I use a few devices. If it's a quiet night or weekend at work, and I have a vape buddy (which doesn't happen often) it might be inching towards 30ml too 
Down to 1mg too, otherwise I keep feeling like I have on one of those @Silver colored 70's style sunglasses

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ashley A

I think I do around 10ml per day. Damn, that scares me now that see it as a bottle in 3 days. My last order happened to the 500ml at once too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

5 ml a day on the lemo 2 and subtank .... 30ml wtf didnt know that was possible

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I have so many tanks in rotation it's hard to tell. If I fill a tank (average of 4ml) with 18mg it will usually carry me through the day, that is in addition to the occasional Vape on 12mg in the other tanks. If there is no 18mg in the daily rotation then I'll go through about 2 or 3 tanks. The tanks I'm currently using are the Lemo Drop, Subtank Mini, Goblin 1.2 with full size tank, Fogger V4 and sometimes the old Kayfun 3.1 comes out to play. Most of my builds range between 0.5 and 1.0 ohm. 

@Puff&Pass, judging by the amount of juice you're going through I think you're nic concentration is too low, try 3mg or even 6mg for a few days and see how that affects your usage. If you're comfortable with 1mg then 18mg is definitely going to hurt you.


----------



## WHITELABEL

I'm going through 25 to 30ml per day. 1.5mg nic in billow 2/ Goliath. Dual coils at 45-50 watts definitely burns through juice pretty quickly. Being able to Vape at my desk at work doesn't help either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

2 x Reo mini refill.
0.8 ohm coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis

I'm probably vaping a little less than 4mls per day. 

A subtank mini tank lasts me about a day and a bit - generally speaking.


----------



## Marzuq

i vaped around 10 -12ml on 6mg nic.
ive since dropped to 3mg nic and still vape the same amount of juice. the occassional 15 t0 18ml days to come around though


----------



## UnholyMunk

I vape anywhere between 5ml to 10ml a day with my Kayfun. Most days average around 8ml.

If I used my subtank exclusively, I'd be going through 15ml to 20ml a day... :/

I smoke 6mg in my Kayfun and 3mg in my Subtank.


----------



## SunRam

I do around 10ml a day, on subtanks and my new Ego One with temp control coils, but I'm vaping 2 mg liquid. Thinking of upping my nic to 4mg to reduce the amount of vapor my lungs absorb. It's just common sense that less vapor going through your lungs must be healthier in the long run, compared to a slightly higher nic percentage. Anyway, I'll see how that pans out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> You and me @shabbar
> Economical vapers. He he


 
Wow! Some of you guys vape a lot in a day. I fall into the category with @Silver @shabbar 
I get through 2mls a day on average. and that is with using 2-3 different tanks. If I use just one mod with a subtank, I also only fill it every 2 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frank Zef

I go through about 15ml in my RDA's daily and about 15ml in my tanks, all 6mg nic.
It is mainly due to the fact that I am also allowed to vape at my desk.
If I had to go outside for vape breaks the number would probably go down to 10ml total.


----------



## deepest

I do a little more than one tank on the Subtank mini so probably in the region of 5-6ml a day.This s 6mg nic.


----------



## Alex

9/10ml a day between 2 Reos
Normally 9mg


----------



## VapeDude

I do about 2 subtank mini tanks a day so 8/9 ml. 
The guys doing 30ml how much money do you spend a month on vaping if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## shabbar

how do you guys vape 15-30mls a day ?? i vape at my desk too but still use the 2mls a day .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

shabbar said:


> how do you guys vape 15-30mls a day ?? i vape at my desk too but still use the 2mls a day .



Practice, of course

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

10 - 15ml a day here.
6mg - 0.4 to 0.6 - Dual


----------



## Yiannaki

I average between 7 - 9ml per day 

Glad i cant really vape at my desk or else this number would most probably be higher.


----------



## moonunit

About 10-15ml per day, using an Atlantis V1 with rebuilt coils. Probably refill the tank around 5 times a day. Vaping mostly 3mg and 1.5mg, 6mg very seldom.


----------



## Riaz

im vaping less than 9mls a day 

some days the grand and mini bottles last me 2 days (thats an average of 4.5mls a day)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christopher

7-10 mls per day on 3mg, with my Subtank Plus (0.5), with my Atlantis 2 on the 0.3 ohm coil it jumps up to about 15, that's one thirsty setup. Haven't done the RBA deck on the subtank yet.


----------



## Viper_SA

As for cost, I mix my own stuff. When I make a crap mix I chuck the 0.15 ohm coils on the CLT v3 to finish it quick. On around 0.15 - 0.2 ohm I avrrage 10 drops per 2-4 lung hits. 2 medium or 4 short hits. That is roughly 0.5ml and I drip 3 to 4 times during a 'smoke' break at work. During a 12hr shift that quickly escalates to the 20ml mark

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g

Airek RDA can do 2ml in 4 drags. Depends on the mood sometimes 5ml a day sometimes 15+.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisper

6 ml a day, 12 nic. As soon as I go to 6 nic, the number doubles. So I stay on 12 nic, and happy with the consumption. 30 ml a day.......I also thought it was not possible.


----------



## capetocuba

shabbar said:


> Subtank mini tank lasts me 2 days. 18mg


Vendors won't get rich with you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Matt

Also between 15 - 20ml a day (0.5mg)
Was abit concern that i was using allot more then others but it seems its quite normal

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## whatalotigot

Hard to gauge for me. I clear about 300-400ml a month, Can easily clear 15ml a day, but have my 3 hit strike and put her down.. Vaping at 6mg.


----------



## audiophile011

BuzzGlo said:


> 5 ml a day on the lemo 2 and subtank .... 30ml wtf didnt know that was possible


You and I both. I'm on around 4-5mls a day between my mAN and subtank. Vaping that amount of premium juice, it would be cheaper to support a cocain habit. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza

All depends on how the day is going 
but usually round 10ml-15ml at 6mg


----------



## Ashley A

BuzzGlo said:


> 5 ml a day on the lemo 2 and subtank .... 30ml wtf didnt know that was possible


Vape 0mg at 0.2ohm quadcoil. That should do the trick

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## 6ghost9

I find it hard to judge what I use. When I started vaping with my twisp, I used one 20ml bottle a month. Then moved up to like 2 30ml bottles. Now I cant afford to buy juice so I buy diy and maybe one or 2 ready mades depending on the month! But having gone from using one 20ml bottle of twisp liquid over a year ago to mixing up 2x 180ml bottles of diy Id say I use quite abit. Normally go through one KUI bottle and my Goblin tank. But inbetween I drip some other DIYs. 

I guess I vape around 15ml a day? And my builds are all below 0.5, my lowest is currently a 0.15.


----------



## Renesh

Guess i'm in the new Normal then... about 15ml - 20ml a day... split between DIY juice and a few selected local and international juices.. 
Strange thing is... i never thought about how much i vape in a day... till i read this thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

@Puff&Pass would you mind if peole posted some pics of their builds and the 'mileage' they get on them?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## picautomaton

I use the Lemo2 with iStick 30 at work and that is about half a tank a day (currently filled with Ruthless Sherbae 6mg) . My main device is still a Twisp Clearo and that is about a tank a day (filled with Twisp Rebel mix with Tobacco 1 - 18mg's). You got to have a deep pocket to vape premium juice in a tank like the Lemo 2 (drinks like a fish!).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

picautomaton said:


> I use the Lemo2 with iStick 30 at work and that is about half a tank a day (currently filled with Ruthless Sherbae 6mg) . My main device is still a Twisp Clearo and that is about a tank a day (filled with Twisp Rebel mix with Tobacco 1 - 18mg's). You got to have a deep pocket to vape premium juice in a tank like the Lemo 2 (drinks like a fish!).


With local juices becoming better and better, premium import juice is becoming a thing of the past for me. I also promised myself that I will not touch import juice anymore because as soon as I find something I like, it is either out of stock the next time I want to get more, and then takes ages to restock, or the vendor has stopped bringing it in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Viper_SA said:


> @Puff&Pass would you mind if peole posted some pics of their builds and the 'mileage' they get on them?


Great idea! So great that I think it deserves it's own thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Puff&Pass

Viper_SA said:


> I think I'm on 10-20ml a day, hard to guage because I use a few devices. If it's a quiet night or weekend at work, and I have a vape buddy (which doesn't happen often) it might be inching towards 30ml too
> Down to 1mg too, otherwise I keep feeling like I have on one of those @Silver colored 70's style sunglasses


 The same here bud, with a fellow vapor around it turns into" try this test that" which eventually gives you the consumption of a 3L Ford

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff&Pass

BumbleBee said:


> Great idea! So great that I think it deserves it's own thread


 I agree good Idea..


----------



## Puff&Pass

Renesh said:


> Guess i'm in the new Normal then... about 15ml - 20ml a day... split between DIY juice and a few selected local and international juices..
> Strange thing is... i never thought about how much i vape in a day... till i read this thread


 I started thinkin about it after my wife mentioned she bought 10 100ml's Glicerine this month that just sorta vaporized I mostly vape DIY so share a lot of juice, but a good thing to watch personal consumption.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

Call me cheap..But I do VG all my juice atleast 50%..and have grown used to it..Tonight I tried undiluted juice and the taste is overwhelming...like vaping concentrate..Id rather vape more diluted juice than smaller abounts of Undiluted. ..Probably a habbit that didn't go with the stinkies..Chain smoking atleast 30+ Winston filter a day for 18 years.I do about 15-20ml a day depending on device..And it seems I use less with bottom feeder and dripping than in a tank.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Ferdi

Also do 10 to 15ml a day. Only dripping and bf. 
And only diy juice. 
Feeling better now seeing thats more or less the average. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

Gert_Koen said:


> Call me cheap..But I do VG all my juice atleast 50%..and have grown used to it..Tonight I tried undiluted juice and the taste is overwhelming...like vaping concentrate..Id rather vape more diluted juice than smaller abounts of Undiluted. ..Probably a habbit that didn't go with the stinkies..Chain smoking atleast 30+ Winston filter a day for 18 years.I do about 15-20ml a day depending on device..And it seems I use less with bottom feeder and dripping than in a tank.


I agree Gert same here, the thing is most companies like Derick from skyeblue has explained blend for all devices pensticks etc. ON my rig most juices are to sharp aswell but well blended. If I purchase one, whether from Vapeking or wherever I also dilute it to taste. My DIY juices are extremely tasty some of my friends do actually want to buy it, but it is actually useless on anything under 30W...If I put a 0.5ohm coil in I don't taste it myself. I believe in this game if you cross a bridge it's gone, you can never go back. I'm stuck at atleast 0.3...with very low flavoured juice. Most of my blends are 90+VG.


----------



## Puff&Pass

It is done...my wife just landed with a dozen bottles of VG...I am now officially married to skyeblue and consumption I think will be less monitored from here on. If I'm still alive next year and chattin to you'all then you now vaping is harmless irrespective of how much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

10 ml a day = 1 bottle every 3 day @ R140.00 average ?
10 bottles @ R140.00 =R1400.00 a month eina 

back to smoking

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff&Pass

Willyza said:


> 10 ml a day = 1 bottle every 3 day @ R140.00 average ?
> 10 bottles @ R140.00 =R1400.00 a month eina
> 
> back to smoking


My juice works out R9.45/50ml, 30ml/day = R5.72 (R177/month) but I do spend closer to your amount on wire/mods/batteries etc/month...would gladly spend 10k a month tho in order to never smoke again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## moonunit

Willyza said:


> 10 ml a day = 1 bottle every 3 day @ R140.00 average ?
> 10 bottles @ R140.00 =R1400.00 a month eina
> 
> back to smoking


Very true! 

Analogues atR35 x 30 = R1050

Now if you Vape import juices its a whole lot worse.

Even at the additional cost I thoroughly enjoy vaping and loving the flavours out there, every month when I order it's like a new adventure. Similar to eating my daily takeaway, then going to a high end restaurant every now and then. Hope you all can relate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Imagine what my budget looks like peeps, stinkies used to be R7.50 a pack for my 'brand'  

Never planned to quit, even though it irritated me endlessly the last few months. Just got a cigalike for when I didn't have a relief to smoke at work. Well, the bug bit and now I'm over 3 months stinky free. IfnI manage to be stinky free for a year, I might get a nice new mod

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarkSide

shabbar said:


> Subtank mini tank lasts me 2 days. 18mg



18mg .... damn, I admire you, here I want to "pass-out" with that high octane, suppose it is a "two wheel thing"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarkSide

Willyza said:


> 10 ml a day = 1 bottle every 3 day @ R140.00 average ?
> 10 bottles @ R140.00 =R1400.00 a month eina
> 
> back to smoking



A True Vape Geek, I salute you, back to smoking...Never, just that thought alone wants me to go out and purchase MORE vape "stuff"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

Viper_SA said:


> @Puff&Pass would you mind if peole posted some pics of their builds and the 'mileage' they get on them?


24G Kanthal, 2mm, 7 windings, +-0.2ohm...Like I mentioned...slightly heavy on the sauces...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Not sure how many mls this is but I filled these tanks with 18mg juices yesterday. I avoided all my other tanks and only vaped on these, this is after 24hours:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## R8B84

10 ml a day of 3mg combined on 3 devices. 2x sub tank nano's and a subox mini. All 1.2 ohm coils at 15 W. 

I do get what your saying, if I lower the nicotine to about 1mg then I can cape all day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EchoZA

+-20ml a week, down from 12mg to 8mg NIC and soon to 0. Beene a long hard trip but from 48 Marlboro Reds a day pre December 2014 to +-3 a day I'm happy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

Viper_SA said:


> Imagine what my budget looks like peeps, stinkies used to be R7.50 a pack for my 'brand'
> 
> Never planned to quit, even though it irritated me endlessly the last few months. Just got a cigalike for when I didn't have a relief to smoke at work. Well, the bug bit and now I'm over 3 months stinky free. IfnI manage to be stinky free for a year, I might get a nice new mod


 Great stuff mate, Mods is a nice way to invest the cigarette budget...


----------



## GerharddP

Wow you guys are heavy on juice.. I go through 20ml in 14 days, around 1,5ml a day. I used to smoke 20 pday lights. Either I'm a scrooge vaper or just economic. Use 12 to 18mg


----------



## DarkSide

Five tanks, all with different juices, really enjoying Voodoo Jack the Ripper @Zeki Hilmi I do not know what you have in this juice but damn, it should be illegal, if I could drink it, I would, the apple I get but your "8 different layers of flavours" has got me stumped, will just have to finish the bottle and start over again in trying to figure these out, next order is already being compiled.
AMNL Carnage, hate the snake bottle but the juice, last two days, three tanks hardly touched, Jack the Ripper and Carnage, water, Jack the Ripper and Carnage, water....keep repeating!!!


----------



## LandyMan

So yesterday I went through 1.5 REO Grand bottles, a ST Mini tank (with RBA) and a Lemo 2 tank.
Below is my wife's, filled after MvC meet #4 last week Sunday, and it hasn't been refilled

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> So yesterday I went through 1.5 REO Grand bottles, a ST Mini tank (with RBA) and a Lemo 2 tank.
> Below is my wife's, filled after MvC meet #4 last week Sunday, and it hasn't been refilled



Lol @LandyMan 
Hope u enjoying the bush and that the tank wicks are working fine...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skollie

jeeeesh intense. 

i think im just in denial about how much i use....

probably about 12 bottles a month? so 12 mils a day 

Hoping the whole temp control thing brings it down... maybe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> Lol @LandyMan
> Hope u enjoying the bush and that the tank wicks are working fine...


Thanks @Silver. Yeah all tanks on Ni coils and running very smooth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff&Pass

CapeVapeConnection said:


> jeeeesh intense.
> 
> i think im just in denial about how much i use....
> I basically started this thread to see whether I should scale down  ooooooooorrrrr add a few ml's a day if I'm not the only one drowning myself in Ejuice


----------



## gertvanjoe

shabbar said:


> Subtank mini tank lasts me 2 days. 18mg



ok i go through about the same on my protank mini


----------



## Christos

I go through about 15ml to 40 ml a day. Depends where I am. Usually I have 2 devices on my desk and chain vape. When I'm in meetings I don't vape so the consumption drops. 

Nic strength is 6mg. 

I used to go through about 10ml a day 18mg nic but I found it left my throat sore. So naturally I vape lower strength but more juice. 

Just finished mixing half a litre of juice. I shake and vape cherry as it tastes decent immediately but I steep the creamy flavours for about a week. I should have enough juice to take me to the end of the month.


----------



## kev mac

CapeVapeConnection said:


> jeeeesh intense.
> 
> i think im just in denial about how much i use....
> 
> probably about 12 bottles a month? so 12 mils a day
> 
> Hoping the whole temp control thing brings it down... maybe


I was told by the shop owner that the ipv4 would pay for it self in juice savings.I'm not seeing it. Factors such as cutting back on nic.and my growing fondness for dripping have me up to about 15ml per day.Thank God for DIY .


----------



## daniel craig

You guys are heavy on the juices  I can vape 10ml a day but restrict myself to 5ml per day max on TC since I'm an economic vaper 
Moving to DIY so I can vape to my satisfaction.


----------



## Raslin

Christos said:


> I go through about 15ml to 40 ml a day. Depends where I am. Usually I have 2 devices on my desk and chain vape. When I'm in meetings I don't vape so the consumption drops.
> 
> Nic strength is 6mg.
> 
> I used to go through about 10ml a day 18mg nic but I found it left my throat sore. So naturally I vape lower strength but more juice.
> 
> Just finished mixing half a litre of juice. I shake and vape cherry as it tastes decent immediately but I steep the creamy flavours for about a week. I should have enough juice to take me to the end of the month.


@Christos What Percentage Cherry do you use if I may ask


----------



## Christos

Raslin said:


> @Christos What Percentage Cherry do you use if I may ask


I use 10 percent concentrate.


----------



## Raslin

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

i'm on 15-20mls a day. at 3mg, max VG. I generally buy about half my juice locally and water it down with VG, the other half is max VG juice i import.


----------



## Necris

Generally 10ml 6mg
a day.weekends somewhat heavier


----------



## SHiBBY

Ive got the small tank on my Goblin and use about 2 tanks a day during the week, maybe three over weekends. On the dripper its way more. Thank goodness for cheap local juices. Imagine dripping Milk Man hahahaha...


----------

